# I'm going to make a Nook Color ROM



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

1. What would you like to see in it?
2. Refer to number 1.
3. Repeat.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Something that you can still use stock ereader. But have full android experience otherwise.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Seems to be the consensus.


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

it would be amazing if it was a miui port for the nook color! I've been trying to work on this myself, but haven't gotten very far :/


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

barczakmark said:


> it would be amazing if it was a miui port for the nook color! I've been trying to work on this myself, but haven't gotten very far :/


 Don't worry, I'm coming to save you


----------



## Drew66 (Jun 28, 2011)

Miui would be awesome but my biggest complaint is thet the rom ui is obviously designed for a phone. Larger icons, buttons and notification bar would be a good start. Thanks!


----------



## barczakmark (Jun 7, 2011)

Framework43 said:


> Don't worry, I'm coming to save you


holy [email protected]*k that is awesome!  even though it is a phone os it still is a crazy beautiful UI


----------



## swallisa (Jun 10, 2011)

How about lets get honeycomb ported over.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## swallisa (Jun 10, 2011)

kook said:


> 1. What would you like to see in it?
> 2. Refer to number 1.
> 3. Repeat.


Kook you need any help hit me up on gtalk stevewallisa or in our Droid huddle.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## phez (Jul 26, 2011)

As a Joe bloggs user who recently discovered the nook, below is what I would like to see:

1. Remove all phone related apps
2. Remove all SMS related apps
3. Remove car
4. Ensure boot up from SDcard is no more than 60 sec (based on Sandisk class 4)
5. Ensure deep sleep enabled - from what I read it is on froyo 2.3.4
6. Work out how to either hide or make notifications status bar (sorry not sure what the exact description is) useful as the back, search, etc buttons are too small. If I had a choice I would like it gone and activated all via icons on screen.
7. Widget for Bluetooth enabled by default.
8. Icons/UI sized accordingly for tablet
9. Remove car home
10. Basic Audio support. Do we need DSPmanagrr?
11. Ensure overclocking available
12. Ensure market / gapps installed by default.
13. Must run via sdcard and created by .img file.

Hope that doesn't sound demanding but I see there is a lot of potential in the device but it has lots of bloatware from a phone port.

If what I am saying is crap then please advise. I would be more than happy to be a beta tester.

Thanks
Phez


----------



## phez (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess this was all talk and nothing ever happened?


----------

